#  > قوانین سایت >  > نظرات و پیشنهادات | Site Issues & Feedback >  > بخش رسیدگی به امور ثبت نام و فعال سازی عضویت >  > درخواست: فعل کردن حساب کاربری

## hd.kabir

با سلام بنده به صورت آنلاین هزینه فعال کردن فیش بانکی را پرداخت نمودم . اما هنوز فعال نشدم . عکس از رسید پرداخت گذاشتم .لطفا فعال کنید . سپاس

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## hd.kabir

شماره پرداخت 3251
زمان 12:45:27
تاریخ 26/11/97
مبلغ 20000
شماره ترمینال 33231589
شماره کارت 7081****5041

----------


## mahvareh321

سلام مهندس جان
من برای دانلود یک فایل که خیلی فوری هم بود! تصمیم به خرید اشتراک از سایت شما نمودم
هزینه به صورت پرداخت اینترنتی در ساعت 13:25 مورخ 7/1/97 به شکل موفق آمیز انجام شد. 
متاسفانه تا این لحظه هنوز نمیتونم فایلی رو دانلود کنم.
واقعا فکر نمیکردم انقدر بخواد زمان ببره.
اگر می دونستم اینجوری میشه منصرف میشدم.
ممنون میشوم پیگیری کنید.

----------


## por-ali-89

> سلام مهندس جان
> من برای دانلود یک فایل که خیلی فوری هم بود! تصمیم به خرید اشتراک از سایت شما نمودم
> هزینه به صورت پرداخت اینترنتی در ساعت 13:25 مورخ 7/1/97 به شکل موفق آمیز انجام شد. 
> متاسفانه تا این لحظه هنوز نمیتونم فایلی رو دانلود کنم.
> واقعا فکر نمیکردم انقدر بخواد زمان ببره.
> اگر می دونستم اینجوری میشه منصرف میشدم.
> ممنون میشوم پیگیری کنید.


*درود 
دوست عزیز .. دانلود برای شما ازاد است .. به غیر از قسمت قرمز رنگ  ..*

----------


## mahvareh321

دوست عزیز همونطور که در پستی دیگر هم عرض کردم
من عازم سفر بودم
نیاز به فایل های
https://www.irantk.ir/threads/95807-...8%A7%DB%8C-s90
داشتم
متاسفانه هنوز هم باز نمیشه
مجبور شدم  بابت اون 400 هزار تومن هزینه کنم تابتونم هدیونیت رو بیارم بالا

----------


## por-ali-89

> دوست عزیز همونطور که در پستی دیگر هم عرض کردم
> من عازم سفر بودم
> نیاز به فایل های
> https://www.irantk.ir/threads/95807-...8%A7%DB%8C-s90
> داشتم
> متاسفانه هنوز هم باز نمیشه
> مجبور شدم  بابت اون 400 هزار تومن هزینه کنم تابتونم هدیونیت رو بیارم بالا


*


این بخش قسمت VIP2 است باید حتما 200 ارسال داشته باشید تا این فایل باز بشه*

----------


## vahid0095

سلام وقت بخیر ببخشید من vahid0095 هستم برای تمدید اشتراک پرداخت انلاین انجام دادم ولی برای ورود به سایت باز هم مشکل دارم و می گویند پرداخت نشده میشه رسیدگی کنید با تشکر

----------


## sajad safa k

سلام. بنده sajad safa I مبلغ ۳۰ هزار تومانی واریز کردم ولی هنوز دسترسی ندارم. ممنون میشم حلش کنید

----------


## V.GHAEDY

> سلام. بنده sajad safa I مبلغ ۳۰ هزار تومانی واریز کردم ولی هنوز دسترسی ندارم. ممنون میشم حلش کنید


سلام 
کاربری شما فعال است .به کدام سمت دسترسی ندارید ؟

----------


## sajad safa k

سلام.بنده رو به سمت محتوای پنهان میبره و یک سری گزینه میاد که من انجام دادم وبعد دیگه نمیتونم اطلاعات رو بخونم. بخصوص قسمت نصب وسیم بندی دزد گیر. ممنون

----------


## mehrtaban

Screenshot_۲۰۱۹۱۲۱۶-۲۳۴۵۵۱_Chrome.jpg

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## ehsanrg

لطفا حساب کاربری بنده را هر چه زودتر فعال کنید 
در قسمت ثبت فیش اطلاعاتجزییات تراکنش را  وارد کردم .
ehsanrg

----------

